# A few beetles



## orionmystery (Nov 4, 2012)

Tiny beetle, about 3 to 4mm. Buprestidae, possibly Trachynae or Agrilinae



IMG_9587 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9584 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Tiger beetle, can only get close to them at night.



IMG_1174 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7380 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beetle and earwig having a chat.



IMG_6234 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Mully (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice images .....never seen any of those in my yard...they look destructive


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 4, 2012)

3 is really cool. Check out those chompers


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 5, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> 3 is really cool. Check out those chompers



+1


----------



## bunadski (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool stuff! Do light em up (with flashlights or something) to be able to get good focus? I'm thinking lighting them would scare them away.


----------

